# Auger won't start



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

I have an ardisam viper earth auger. http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200311261_200311261
The motor is not too old, only about 4- 5 years but has barely been used - last 3 years in storage without fuel. When I went to pull start, it started fine but noticed the fuel line had deteriorated so I ordered one, it arrived and I installed it today. Fresh gas/ oil mixture, easy installation of a fuel line, no tools required, pretty sure I got it right. Won't start. Two hours of attempts, wouldn't start. Checked manual went through all the suggestion for troubleshooting but wouldn't start. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

What does your spark plug look like?


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

clean. i don't have the tool to take i out but no rust, no oil, looks new from the top


----------



## backwoodsfarmer (Jul 27, 2010)

The top of the plug only tells half of the tale. Go ahead and pull it out and take a look at the electrode end. 

~~BWF


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

if u have a pc of extra fuel line,remove carb end of fuel line-slide clean end of new line on carb fitting-gently blow into line to free (open) inlet needle-u'll know when it opens.reinstall fuel line and start.been there.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..............Tango , if this is the typical hand held auger , I hope you realize it doesn't have .........REverse.......IF it gets stuck about 3 feet deep , it will take a hoist to extract it from the hole ! These things can really tear your shoulders........UP , Please be very careful when you start digging holes . You should beable to hire someone with a Digger to dig all your holes for a dollar hole I'd think . , fordy


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

It would be a good idea to own a spark plug socket. They aren't that expensive and you will need one if you have any small engines that you depend on.

What I was wondering is if the plug was wet. That should tell you if it's getting fuel.

You can also pull the plug and test the spark by laying the metal end of the plug on the engine head and pulling the cord. Do NOT touch the end of the plug while you pull the cord or it will rattle your teeth like a hot fence charger.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

hey Fordy, thanks  yeah, this one is a lot heavier than my old one, which my neighbor used as a jackhammer and ruined  i don't like it too much was hard to do my last fence with it about 4 years ago but way easier than the post hole digger, if i could get it to start. i've no money to hire anyone to help but my experience with hiring helpers shows that i would rather do it myself  and suffer the consequences.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

bigjon said:


> if u have a pc of extra fuel line,remove carb end of fuel line-slide clean end of new line on carb fitting-gently blow into line to free (open) inlet needle-u'll know when it opens.reinstall fuel line and start.been there.


thanks will try today.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

fishhead said:


> It would be a good idea to own a spark plug socket. They aren't that expensive and you will need one if you have any small engines that you depend on.
> 
> What I was wondering is if the plug was wet. That should tell you if it's getting fuel.
> 
> You can also pull the plug and test the spark by laying the metal end of the plug on the engine head and pulling the cord. Do NOT touch the end of the plug while you pull the cord or it will rattle your teeth like a hot fence charger.


thanks  i know they are not expensive but i literally have started all over again and am just lucky that someone loved me enough to store expensive farm equipment for me in case i ever returned. will pick one up when i next go to town. i know they are very handy. i remember watching my father do what you describe


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

When you pulled the old line off, did you turn a valve to stop flow from the tank?


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Ozarks Tom said:


> When you pulled the old line off, did you turn a valve to stop flow from the tank?


Thanks. There is no shut off valve that I have seen or read about.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Just wanted to say that it started right up this week. the temperature 70 (this week) versus the 40's before, i think makes a difference. that and my ds is stronger than me


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

fordy said:


> ..............Tango , if this is the typical hand held auger , I hope you realize it doesn't have .........REverse.......IF it gets stuck about 3 feet deep , it will take a hoist to extract it from the hole ! These things can really tear your shoulders........UP , Please be very careful when you start digging holes . You should beable to hire someone with a Digger to dig all your holes for a dollar hole I'd think . , fordy


Pipe wrench works good for a reverse to get them out when they get stuck.

WWW


----------

